# Dateien vor eigenem Fehlverhalten schützen

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich will hauptsächliche meine Bilder vor meinem eigenen Fehlverhalten schützen. (Ich habe schon Sicherungskopien gemacht und diese an einem anderen Ort abgelegt.)

Ich will verhindern, dass ich die Bilder aus Versehen lösche. Ist 

```
#chmod -Rc 0400 ~/bilder/*
```

der richtige Befehl, wenn ich weiterhin die Bilder anschauen will und neue Bilder in den Ordner kopieren möchte?

Danke

----------

## think4urs11

wenn es dir genügt das ein rm (ohne -f) ein 'rm: reguläre leere Datei (schreibgeschützt) „sepp/foo“ entfernen?' als Meldung ausgegeben wird dann ja.

Konsequent (aber umständlich) wäre es den Ordner in eine eigene Partition zu packen, read-only zu mounten und nur bei Bedarf RW zu remounten.

----------

## 69719

Mit ACL's sollte das auch möglich sein.

----------

## Necoro

```
chattr -R +i *
```

wäre das nicht auch ne möglichkeit?

----------

## m.b.j.

Oder du importierst die Bilder in ein svn / git / ... repository. Dann wirst du zumindest bei svn gelöchte Bilder nichtmehr los, aber du kannst sie bei ungewollten Löschen / Verändern wieder zurückhohlen.

Ist natürlich aus Speicherplatzgesichtspunkten etwas overkill, aber was solls  :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

Oder man läßt sie einfach entwickeln :p

----------

## hitachi

 *escor wrote:*   

> Oder man läßt sie einfach entwickeln :p

 Das mache ich auch. Ist meine Hard-Copy. *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> chattr -R +i *
> ```
> ...

 chattr kannte ich jetzt noch nicht. Ich denke das ist auch eine Möglichkeit. *man chattr wrote:*   

>  A file with the `i' attribute cannot be modified: it cannot be  deleted
> 
>        or  renamed,  no  link  can  be created to this file and no data can be
> 
>        written to the file.  Only the superuser or a  process  possessing  the
> ...

 Wo ist der Unterschied zu chmod 0400?

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Du könntest auch einfach das Sticky Bit auf das Verzeichnis der Bilder setzen und zum erstellen/kopieren einen anderen Benutzer verwenden.

----------

## artbody

konsequente Arbeitsmethoden und ein durchdachtes Ordnersystem helfen auch sowas zu vermeiden

z.B.

»Aufträge

-Kunde_xyz

--AuftragsDatumNr..

---Dateneingang

---Entwürfe

---Bearbeitet

---DatenAusgang

»Auftraege_BACKUP_Datum_Kunde_xyz

+

RAID (Mirror) falls mal ne Platte abraucht

+

Backup Copy z.B. auf DVD ... externer SAN-service

----------

## hitachi

Ich wollte nur noch für alle die so wie ich immer komische Ergebnisse erhalten, da sie die mans nicht ordentlich lesen, dass der Ordner, in welchem sich die zu schützenden Bilder befinden den Modus 500 haben muss, da man diesen als User sonst nicht öffnen kann. also:

```
chmod -c 0500~/bilder/entsrechenderordner/
```

----------

## boris64

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Ich wollte nur noch für alle die so wie ich immer komische Ergebnisse erhalten, da sie die mans nicht ordentlich lesen, dass der Ordner, in welchem sich die zu schützenden Bilder befinden den Modus 500 haben muss, da man diesen als User sonst nicht öffnen kann. also:
> 
> ```
> chmod -c 0500~/bilder/entsrechenderordner/
> ```
> ...

 

Damit du das nicht für jeden einzelnen Ordner machen musst, 

empfiehlt es sich, das ganze lieber mit "find" zu regeln.

Beispiel:

```
find ~/bilder -type f -exec chmod -c 0400 "{}" ";"     # alle Dateien in ~/bilder bekommen 0400

find ~/bilder -type d -exec chmod -c 0500 "{}" ";"    # alle Ordner in ~/bilder bekommen 0500
```

----------

